# Saudi_Aramco_Engineering_Standard & SABIC



## محمد ابو مريم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Saudi_Aramco_Engineering_Standard
http://www.4shared.com/file/omQxB-jF/Saudi_Aramco_Engineering_Stand.html

Engineering Encyclopedia.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/PZK7vyO6/Engineering_Encyclopedia.html

more files
http://www.4shared.com/file/suWvLaV-/Saudi_Aramco_Common_Acronyms__.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/9IXUhvfh/Saudi_Aramco_Inspection_Checkl.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mvjz32pJ/Saudi_Aramco_Typical_Inspectio.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/QYlKu-oK/ARAMCO.html
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/aramco standards?view=searchMainField&suggested

SABIC_Engineering_Standards
http://www.4shared.com/file/b0QBCgqC/SABIC_Engineering_Standards__S.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه الملفات ده نادره - ونرجو التحميل قبل حذفها - لانها خاصه باكبر شركات المملكه.

وتعتبر مرجع لك من يريد ان يعمل مع الشركات التي تتعامل مع Aramco & Sabic​


----------



## البرنس رامى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وحعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

البرنس رامى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وحعلها في ميزان حسناتكم



وفيكم بارك وبارك لكل في مالك وذريتك



المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم



وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وبارك لكم في كل ما تحبه من الخيرات


----------



## خالد قدورة (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الله يجزيك خيرا , و امدك الله بالعافية ,,, فعلا مكلفات قيمة وتحتاج للقرائة و الإستفادة منها.... شكرا لك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 نوفمبر 2011)

خالد قدورة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك الله خيرا



ibrahim1hj قال:


> السلام عليكم الله يجزيك خيرا , و امدك الله بالعافية ,,, فعلا مكلفات قيمة وتحتاج للقرائة و الإستفادة منها.... شكرا لك



وجزاك الله خيرا ونعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> يا جماعه الملفات ده نادره - ونرجو التحميل قبل حذفها - لانها خاصه باكبر شركات المملكه.
> 
> وتعتبر مرجع لك من يريد ان يعمل مع الشركات التي تتعامل مع aramco & sabic​


صراحة مجهود جبار يا ابو مريم 
وتصديقا لكلامك فان الرابط الثالث لا يعمل
هل ممكن تحميله مرة اخرى ؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 ديسمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> صراحة مجهود جبار يا ابو مريم
> وتصديقا لكلامك فان الرابط الثالث لا يعمل
> هل ممكن تحميله مرة اخرى ؟؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان



الرابط الثالث مش شغال ولم اتمكن من تحميله --- ربنا المستعان ويكون هناك بديل اخر


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 يناير 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"​


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك اخ ابو مريم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------

